# Corrupt CF Card



## brendamontanez (Apr 22, 2013)

I placed my CF card in my Dynex card reader, then plugged the card reader in the USB port on my Windows 8 laptop. I had not used the card reader with the laptop, so it started downloading drivers. The pictures on the card were fine when I viewed them in my camera. Now the computer says the card is corrupt. I purchased Media Recover software and the software was able to find and restore the files from the card to my computer. However the files are file type CR2 and I cannot get Lightroom or Photoshop, or Canon Utilities software to open them. Has anyone had this problem and found a solution?


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 22, 2013)

I am thinking that you should download drivers and update firmware and reboot before you attempt to read a card.


----------



## brendamontanez (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree. I thought I was using a card reader that I had used before on my laptop. But my husband borrowed that one, and I grabbed the other one that was in the drawer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2013)

brendamontanez said:


> I placed my CF card in my Dynex card reader, then plugged the card reader in the USB port on my Windows 8 laptop. I had not used the card reader with the laptop, so it started downloading drivers. The pictures on the card were fine when I viewed them in my camera. Now the computer says the card is corrupt. I purchased Media Recover software and the software was able to find and restore the files from the card to my computer. However the files are file type CR2 and I cannot get Lightroom or Photoshop, or Canon Utilities software to open them. Has anyone had this problem and found a solution?


If the files are corrupted, there is little you can do. Don't put a card in a reader before its plugged in.

I'd try the card in a different reader. You might also try some different Recovery Software. MediaRecover is not highly thought of from the reviews I've seen.
Lexar and Sandisk both have excellent software to recover images.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 22, 2013)

Reformat the card in the camera, shoot and retest the card reader.


----------



## brendamontanez (Apr 22, 2013)

I suspect that is how the card got damaged. I don't care about the card or the reader, but I would like to save the photos that are on the card. It is a Kingston card and Media Recover $40 is the software Kingston recommended. I'll look at the other software. I am reluctant to purchase other software and it not to work, as is what happened with the Media Recover software.


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2013)

the only problem I have had is a Lexar express card reader would not work with a Lexar 1000x card. USB card readers worked and the Lexar express card reader worked great with my Sandisk cards.

Go figure?

Have you been able to read the CR2 files yet?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 22, 2013)

Sometimes funny things happen with different card/cardreader combinations.
I have an issue reading the Sony SD 16GB UHS-1 with the Lexar USB 3.0 reader.
Loads very slow, then tells me, the files are corrupt.
Same issue with the Hama USB 3.0.

With an old Hama 2.0 device the download worked fine.

Interseting thing: also cardreaders can be updated by firmware. I dind`t know this until a friend told me. 
Didn`t help in the case of the Hama USB 3.0/Sony SD combination......


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don't put a card in a reader before its plugged in.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## brendamontanez (Apr 22, 2013)

No I haven't. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2013)

brendamontanez said:


> No I haven't. Any help is appreciated.


Definitely try your other card reader. It can make a difference. I usually have free certificates laying around for Sandisk software, but did not see any this morning. I'll check out in my studio later. Sandisk includes a coupon for free software with their high end cards


----------



## jvogelsang (Apr 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> the only problem I have had is a Lexar express card reader would not work with a Lexar 1000x card. USB card readers worked and the Lexar express card reader worked great with my Sandisk cards.
> 
> Go figure?
> 
> Have you been able to read the CR2 files yet?



Don't but the Polaroid multi card reader that's cheap at Staples, it corrupted my Lexar 400x 128 GB CF with Windows 8. No firmware update as this reader is made in China. I had to send the card off to Lexar for warranty, which they replaced the card. In camera format would not recognize the card, the Lexar recovery software also failed.


----------



## LewisShermer (Apr 24, 2013)

can you still read the photos on your camera? if so, just use the usb from there and don't plug your CF card directly into the computer, use the canon software to download them


----------

